# Let's see your Hamilton Field watches!



## SRHEdD (Feb 3, 2009)

Rather than continuing to hijack the other thread...

Here's my new hand-wind next to a quartz Field III (yes, I fixed the date...).


----------



## gpjoe (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Heres is mine on an ACU grey nato. Don't mind the artifact on the crystal-im not real good at removing flashes.


----------



## ENIGMAS1 (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## Jotter (Jul 17, 2009)

iacyclist said:


>


Hello Iacyclist,

I've been looking for the canvas strap (ala Pearl Harbor) Do you know of any one who sells them. I've tried Hamilton directly and have gotten nowhere

Thanks


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

Jotter said:


> Hello Iacyclist,
> 
> I've been looking for the canvas strap (ala Pearl Harbor) Do you know of any one who sells them. I've tried Hamilton directly and have gotten nowhere
> 
> Thanks


I think those straps were a one shot deal. They match the bag that came the watch. They are really good and thick and have a great feel. I know that doesn't help.


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Jotter said:


> I've been looking for the canvas strap (ala Pearl Harbor) Do you know of any one who sells them. I've tried Hamilton directly and have gotten nowhere


There is one on the sales forum right now:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=290068

edit: oops, I now see you are only interested in the strap. sorry


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

*Black Hamilton Field Auto from the 80's*









*Hamilton S.W.A.T Field*









*Hamilton West Point Field*








*
Hamilton Field Mechanical Officer H69619533*









Hamilton Khaki Action Quartz H61411533


----------



## samontgo (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is mine on several straps....


----------



## jatco (Mar 21, 2010)

Some Real nice Hamilton's there.. 
Like them alot..
Thanks


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Some that I've owned:


----------



## rock strongo (Aug 25, 2009)

here is the link for the green Hamilton canvas 20mm strap.Not cheap but i bought on for my feild mech and it looks great. Enjoy
http://www.watchbands.com/ProductInfo.aspx,,productid,,H600684110


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

*Hamilton Khaki King H64451823*


----------



## VMC56 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah the khaki king. I had a black one and gave to my nephew, but in time really came to miss it. Up against my omega speed pros and my khaki field officer it now stands out as an utterly practical watch, particularly for long motorcycle trips, in that the guarded winder never caught on the jacket cuff, likewise the watch is not too big, hence sits under said cuff, and has the day of the week easily legible when suffering road fatigue and you do lose track of which day is it?! and kept dead accurate time!:roll:


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

Inspired by some wrist-shots taken from the streets of Italy, I fished out some old straps out of a drawer to try on my Khaki Field Auto. I have about a dozen handmade grosgrain, D-ring straps (by handmade I mean they were constructed by a 7-year-old as a rainy day craft and sold to me for $2 each on Ebay) in a variety of...um...eccentric colors.




























These are probably the least feminine of the lot but I'm not embarrassed to wear them with pride. They received a lot of compliments from my female classmates even though some of my male peers couldn't help but snicker.


----------



## mechanical (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's mine!


----------



## iacyclist (Apr 30, 2008)

Hamilton Field Blue Dial









Hamilton King Auto *H64455533 *









Yachtsman


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never really been a fan of matching dial and straps but that Navy strap looks splendid in combination with that Khaki Field.


----------



## kenhiraihnl (Mar 6, 2010)

Khaki King Scuba Quartz...


----------

